# The Waiting Thread....



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought it would fun to create a thread here on DGI for people anxiously waiting for their does to kid!

Our first doe is due to kid in 38 days! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Your right it will be fun. But you should have started last week! I had 2 that kidded this week! 4 bucklings and 1 doeling! My next is not due until April so long time to wait. At least it will be warmer then!!
Theresa


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

I've still got 3 months to go! and some I've not even bred yet (waiting for a fall kidding)

-Melissa


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

I guess I should have started it sooner!! LOL! Congrats on the new arrivals! :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am waiting right now for Babbette to be 30 days bred so I can pull blood and send it in. I am also waiting on any of my young does to recycle, so far nobody...Way to go Nick and Big Bird. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

my only real concern right now is going to be BeyBee and hope Nick did his job here too. The rest of my girls OH WELL HA!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

we had 6 does (nubians) kid in Oct. Now it's time to start the count down again :crazy. First does are due to pop in 31 days. It'll be a crazy week, taper off and then begin again mid feb, then again mid march. The new kidding barn is just about finished (does already moved in... this is the barn that had the bear visit the other night) We really need to finish it up... or we'll be miserable and cold on baby watch. Have the building supplies, just need the weather to cooperate. We are including a small (8x8) bedroom! nothing fancy, just a room with a couple of bunks and place to store all the towels, birthing supplies and such. Portable heater, coffee pot. It'll also be somewhere to warm up kids before they move to the new born kid pen. It's silly, but I'm really excited about just being able to sit up in bed, look out a window and SEE/HEAR if any action is occuring...if no one's pushing, just set the alarm, then just snuggle back into bed... 
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Waiting on my first doe due Jan. 29th....so exciting..


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Our first doe is due December 25th/26th. . . waiting!


----------



## prairiecomforts (Oct 25, 2007)

Holy smokes! I can't imagine having babies this time of year! It is currently -1 - warmed up from -14 here. They say we are getting a warm patten coming in later this week and should except temps in the mid 20s for high and average of 4 to 5 for the low. Good luck with all your babies.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

First two does are due the 21st, then the 23rd, 24th, 27th, 29th, 31st, 31st, 31st.... :rofl
Then I get four days off..the two the 4th, two the 5th, then another 10 days off and everything goes downhill from there until February 2nd.... That covers the first 36 does due. then from February 27th until April 25th another possible 20 due...By then we will be breeding another 12 or so for July/August/September kids... 

I am sooo not ready for bottle kids yet... :nooo


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

59 days before my does kid. I have 12 due 2/7-2/17


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

Roseanna do you have any hair left? Or have you pulled it all out by now? :rofl I DO NOT envy you!! :crazy

The kids I am most anxiously awaiting are Libby's kids by Cass. Libby was GCH Jr. Doe at the Ohio State Fair Youth Show! I was sooo proud of her! She went GCH at my county fair and then again on an online goat show. :biggrin She is due in 74 days and is starting to get a nice baby belly!! :biggrin Heehee! I can't wait! She'd better have a doe kid!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Roseanne, you know those does are not going to give you any days off!! They already have it worked out who is going to be late and who is going to be early so that it drags out as long as possible!! :rofl

And I was not ready for bottle babies either


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I have all mine dried off and no kids due till the last of February so I don't even go to the barn some days.

DH had taken to doing all the barn chores now.

I go check on them every couple of days. It's just great!

He did just say that Sunday seems too full still. I may have to go milk her a little bit again. I will do that this evening when it is time to feed.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

My first doe is due on Christmas day.......and then it really starts rolling!! :laughcry :crazy

And Roseanne, I'm not ready yet either!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:blush2 I have 5 boer babies now,

BUT I cant wait till February for LaNubies or NubieLa's with ears and spots !! ALL DOES,Please !!! :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys are nuts... you can't wait for kidding season to begin? 

Not here. I can 'wait' for kidding out goats in the cold, feeding kids, pasteurizing milk, disbudding, tattooing, milking 25 does. Nope, I like my 'time off' - no babies to feed and only 12 does milking. Vacation!

I'd take another 6 months of this! :rofl

Sara


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

:/ Milking 12 does does NOT sound like a vacation to me.

I will only have 4 in milk when they all kid.

I have 0. Yay!

The one that still had too much milk in her was not tight and the reason she has too much milk still is DH got in too much of a hurry increasing her alfalfa intake.

He hates having to feed one different from the others.

He says 'I only have her back up to two and a half cups of alfalfa now. Just like Molly."

Molly is dry now. Sunday is not.

I jumped him and told him to stop feeling sorry for her and cut out the alfalfa till I tell him different.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Like Sara, I like my vacation time too! We're not doing anything but feeding and keeping the barn clean. I have one doe due at the end of the month (on my birthday :laughcry She will get my feet wet, then 6 will kid between Feb 13 and the 28th and the other 5 will kid out in April. 
I do not envy you Roseanne! I don't think I could keep it together with that many! Can you imagine going in to fee the hundreds of babies? them all crowding around and jumping up at you to get milk? :nooo That would be like a Stephen King movie :rofl


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

We have four bred. Two due on March 10th, one March 14th and one in April. The three are now just over 50 days bred! I may breed our 5th doe in January. Still counting on her to provide us with milk. I am most anxious for our first doe to kid as she had a very long lactation and I (oops) sold her first and only doeling without thinking! I am praying for at least one doeling from her to carry on the long, consistent lactation. The others will just be the cream on top of the milk! ;^D This will be our first year milking so many (4 or 5) I am worried that I won't have the refer space to keep all the milk in! I am looking forward to giving my cats more milk as I am skimping on them now! And providing milk to friends who have been asking! Can't wait! AND kidding will mean that winter is just about gone! Yipee! My 3 doelings (are they still called doelings once they are bred?) have been moved back to the big barn where we will have kiddings and keep the kids and my 2 that we are still milking are up here near the building we milk in. It feels so close yet so far off! We do have a new ewe who is due around Christmas! Does that count? I told my daughter if we get desperate for milk, she'd better have that ewe tamed and ready to be put to work milking! Ha ha!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I am only pulling doelings for prevention. The does get to keep the boys...So I am hoping for lots and lots of bucks! lol

I'm not a real dairy goat owner...I rarely milk my does...lol Though when I pull kids I have to since a number are dairy does and produce like dairy goats.

Though...with as few cows as we will have milking and how they are going to drop after their shots stop there isn't going to be the nice extra cow's milk for kids. I may have to milk and pastuerize goat's milk this year. Not looking forward to that idea...I tell you what.


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

My first doe is due in 21 days.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, but I am in southern CALIFORNIA ! At night right now it's getting down to the 30's and in the day in the 50's or so.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

36 more days now! :biggrin


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, should have all 12 does/doelings bred. I will sure be PO'ed if any slide by me here un-bred with 3 virile bucks on the place!

First doe is due mid-February


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm...the first is due Jan. 30th for me. Then my mom has does due on Feb. 8th, 9th, 10th, 12th, 13th (although I have a doe out of the one on the 13th so I am kidding her out). I have does also due on Feb. 12th, 12th, 18th, April 14th, May 6th and then I am done. Oh and I have a buckling ordered who is due on March 11th .

Justine
ps: I am not milking right now at all but I can of can't wait until I am out milking again and waiting for does to kid. I don't have many due and I love milking all the does I have freshening .


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a boer doe that is due to kid like any minute. I keep waiting and waiting, no ligaments, limp tail. I go out every morning and several times a day and she is just standing there munching. :tearhair I just know she is waiting for this freezing weather that is suppose to be coming this weekend. :crazy


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

My first doe is the end of March.  My mom said no winter babies.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris the freezing rain won't even bother them boers. I had to trap mine in the maternity pen to keep them even in a barn with their new babies. I wanted to steal doelings and lambar mine, but sometimes the moms had other ideas, disappearing out into the deep woods and coming back in two or three days with wild kids I couldn't catch until weaning! Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Our first does are due in March. There are still a few left to breed yet, so we'll be kidding through late spring/early summer. DH only wanted to breed 8 does this fall. I told him no way. I can't afford to feed a bunch of goats who aren't producing. We get our "vacation in about a month, when allthe goats should be dried up til kidding.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

46 days until the first doe kids....I can't believe I have kids due and I am not even done milking the girls yet. Usually I would have everyone dried off and taking a small vacation, but nope not this year, i am a gluton for punishment I guess.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Chris the freezing rain won't even bother them boers. I had to trap mine in the maternity pen to keep them even in a barn with their new babies. I wanted to steal doelings and lambar mine, but sometimes the moms had other ideas, disappearing out into the deep woods and coming back in two or three days with wild kids I couldn't catch until weaning! Vicki


Thanks for the laugh this AM Vicki!
Those boar does know just how to get to you don't they?
Funny!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Chris the freezing rain won't even bother them boers. I had to trap mine in the maternity pen to keep them even in a barn with their new babies. I wanted to steal doelings and lambar mine, but sometimes the moms had other ideas, disappearing out into the deep woods and coming back in two or three days with wild kids I couldn't catch until weaning! Vicki


 She probably won't have one bit of trouble, but I would like to be there when she has them JUST in case she has any trouble. I was up at 1:30 freezing my hiney off going out to check on her. The boers are nothing like these diva dairy girls I have. HA HA.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

My first doe isnt due until march! The other 2?? One we are waiting for day 26 after breeding to send in blood. The other is in with the buck now. AHHH!! It was a TERRIBLE breeding season, everyone re-cycled or short cycled or something strange or had NEG biotracking results. Its been super frustrating! Hopefully they will be due before july!! 
I am very exited about the one bred doe however. I tell my DH every day I cant wait for baby goaties! LOL


----------



## ChickenMom (Nov 1, 2007)

My first is due February then it will continue until June. Then July my second grandbaby will be here!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

first doe due jan. 9th... can't wait! then 4 more also in Jan... and the 5 doe kids from last year due in March April and May... (I am probably going to be VERY sorry we have does due in Jan... as it has been a cold winter already!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

My doe Flower, going on 7yrs, is 100 days bred today! She so HUGE her belly girth is 61". She is getting around great, still stands on her hind legs at the hay feeder  Anyone else measure those big bellies just for the fun of it?

Christy


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

SadieMae is due on March 19th and then EllaMae should kid on the 25th. Every year is just as exciting for me as the first... getting to play a role in the birth of Spring. Last year was particularly exciting as my 3 year old grandson was there to watch and helped dry off and bottle feed the first kids. Come on March!


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

First one due to kidd 2 23 and is only 84 days bred but looks as wide as she is tall already. This is the one that has a very large stretchy ruman anyway. She actually didn't look any wider than the other does when she was bred but she sure does now.

They all four are looking pregnant already.

Might be a bunch of multiples. 

I know that may not be, but it sure looks like that now.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

First confirmed due date in Jan 10th...

but first POSSIBLE due date is Dec 27th!

YIKES!

I am sooooo not ready!

And our normal baby set up is not doable this year. I make a pen in my breakfast nook from our heath gate... but the hearthgate is still around the fireplace. Dh is SUPPOSED to make a pen thing for me... but has not yet. 

I need nipples and pop bottles... just whack me over the head!

Thankfully no first freshners due until March.

Gypsy is my oldest doe and is my first official due date. She had mal presentations at her first 2 births here, we missed the 3rd... checked... no sign of labor... 90min later 2 kids on the ground! GRRRR

But I have 3 with unconfirmed due dates...2 minis and 1 stinker. Ooops and I fibbed... 1 of the mini's without a due date is a ff.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We have 36 does due in January and February, with a dozen due from the 5th-8th. 

Hopefully the weather stays warm (30 degrees during the day) and they space themselves out a bit.
tough having enough kidding pens....usually let each doe hang out with her kids for 3 days before going to the "Mommy and Me" pen. May have to rush their graduation a bit!

BTW...all but 1 doe in January is Boer, and then 3 Saanens in February.

March is our big Saanen month. (7 does)

Camille


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Well the doe that was due in December is not pregnant. . . I wasn't that sure the whole pregnancy that she was pregnant, but she never appeared to go back into heat. Oh well... She's going back with the buck!

Our next due date is February 1st, then three February 6th, then a lot from there on (not so many as some on here tho!). One of the does due the 6th of February may go sooner. She was with the buck a few weeks/month before I actually wrote down a breeding date. And her tail is loose, she's really swollen, and her udder is developing (she is a first freshener too).

Anyways.....
Suriyah, waiting for babies

(modified to fix typo)


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I held off on posting on this thread until I knew if my does were bred. 
Frostie and Precious (Pygmys) are due to kid this month. I am so excited that babies are on the way. 2007 ended bad, 2008 started bad, so I'm hoping they give me extremely cute, healthy, beautiful kids. That will give me something to do while my mare heals up. Another pygmy doe is suppose to be due Feb. 28.

I have 3 nubian does, 2 will be left dry. One if she settled will be due in May, if she didnt, she'll be bred to another nubian buck


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I am sure all 4 of mine are bred.
The two that are due the end of next month both have very puffy vulvas.
they are all 4 showing. even the little one that is not due till april.

I need to check the due dates again on the first ones due. I always freek out cause they look like they are going to go any minute at least a month ahead of time. :lol


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

My son came in 3 nights ago, and said (in a dramatic tone of voice) "It has begun."

So far 5 does, 10 kids. 8 bucks 2 does (Thank goodness these are Boers and folks want the bucks for breeding or 4-H prospects!)

Best of all, easy kiddings with just a little assist of tiny pull on head and 1 foot. And then of course we share the clean up chore!

Camille


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

I have 9 due to Kid here in January . Hope this is the year for DOES.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My first kids are due in March. Melia should kid the first week with several does due the middler of the month. This is what I save up my "vacation" time for at my job in town. I'm a little anxious. Chelsea is due the week of mass kidding and she's the doe who prolapsed last spring. I wish high risk goats could have their babies in the hospital like human moms. Hopefully, everything will go OK. I'm not so concerned about Arabella who had to have a C section when she had a big single buckling born head first, no feet last year. This year, she's looking pretty big at 3 months PG, so I'm sure she's expecting 2 or 3 kids this time.


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I start kidding watch this next weekend (24th-25th to be exact is when I start as that will be day 144-145). I am pretty sure I will be :tearhair and :tapfoot oh and you can't forget the :needcoffee LOL :rofl. Boy oh boy will it be fun! The ever famous Brandy is the first to go...we shall see just how long she will hold out and be a drama queen for this year :nooo.

Justine


----------

